# What is god's number on a half-turn-only cube?



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

<R2,L2,U2,D2,F2,B2> are the only moves allowed.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> <R2,L2,U2,D2,F2,B2> are the only moves allowed.



Look for "squares group":
http://cubezzz.dyndns.org/drupal/text/fullcube.txt


----------

